

The new look for Google doc - overtnibble

The Google doc had a make over. Looks cools and neat. Will get back with further reviews.
======
mrsebastian
It's basically just the same new look that recently arrived on the Google
Login screen. Larger header, everything in shades of grey -- nothing too
exciting, I think.

~~~
uniclaude
While I really agree with the fact that it's not that exciting, I must admit I
like it a lot.

The new placement for the title of your document and the additional whitespace
makes things more clear to me.

~~~
overtnibble
Agreed but still I feel that there are certain set backs at intuitiveness
expected from the view. And the transition from the old DOC view to the actual
post is drastic and should be taken care of.

